# T5 stupid question...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As title says, can a T5 bulb be put into a standard flourescent strip, or does it need some sort of special ballast or something?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I know that you can put T-6's into regular flourscent strips, but i'm not sure about t-5.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think T5s will run on magnetic ballasts.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Most magnetic ballasts will not run T5's unless they are designed to. Some electronic ballasts will run T5s in addition to T8s and T12s (ex Workhorse Ballasts). Most electronic ballasts won't. The ballast should say what bulbs it will power. If it doesn't say, I'd not try the switch.

-Dustin


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Do not interchange T5's on normal strips. There are many T5HO ballasts out there and none that I have seen are magnetic.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for the education.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I have electronic ballast in the current T12/T8 fixture, but are the pins/ connectors even compatible?


----------



## EljaB (May 11, 2005)

Is any T5 bulbs compatible with any electronic ballast (for T5) or not? 
OSRAM has 2 kinds of T5 lamps and both should be used with different ballast or with universal ones.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

shalu said:


> I have electronic ballast in the current T12/T8 fixture, but are the pins/ connectors even compatible?


You will need, at the very least, new endcaps.


----------



## blue (Jul 5, 2005)

T5's are A) a different length and B) use different end caps. The T6 as mentioned prior is sold as interchangeable with T8 and T12. I know for a fact that the Fulham "workhorse" series will light just about any lamp or combination up to the rating. For example my new 8 will do 4X 54W T5.

Link to T6:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=33336;category_id=4010

Link to Ballast:
http://www.prolighting.com/wo7elba12loc.html


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Ordered T6 tubes from bigals. excited about the upgrade. Also getting some more nice reflectors from AHSupply.


----------

